# Dog park show-off!



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

I really didn't intend for it to happen.









We were at the dog park this morning with 3 others; a Bichon, a Bearded Collie, and a Heinz 57-style terrier.

Heinz was really in to the frisbee his owner was throwing. At one point, Rookie got ahead of him and grabbed it. Knowing that he would destroy it within minutes I called out to him "Drop it!". He did. Next came, "Leave it, come!". As he trotted up to me without the frisbee the Collie's owner said "Wow... where did you have him trained?"









This led to a complete demonstration of his sit/stay/down/heel. All of it (I am proud to say) went extraordinarily well considering the distractions and the fact I had no treats with me.

Oh, but the real kicker came when I told them he'll be 8-months next week!


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Good job, Rookie! I'm impressed for a stage 1 hineyhead


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

Good boy!!

Thanks for the good giggle!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

GOOD BOY ROOKIE!!!

Isn't it grand when they do what you want, when you want it, especially infront of witnesses?!

Great job you two, keep up the great work!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Good job!


----------

